# Fleas on your Poodle



## Poodlemama99

I have a friend whose toy poodle got fleas while on vacation in south Carolina. So yes poodles can get fleas just like any other dog. My kids have an occasional one but we treat them and our yard to keep occurrence down. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Carley's Mom

That was the 2nd breeder that has told me that poodles don't get fleas, both have breed and showed for over 20 years. The first time I heard it, I thought , sure your dogs never get out of your treated backyard, but after hearing it again, I thought maybe they could be right. Thanks!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Oh they do get fleas, and when they do...YIKES! My son brought our Grand puppy here when they came for dinner, and they did not know it, but she had fleas. Before we knew it, we were over run with them. After hundreds of dollars on flea shampoo and three topical monthly treatments for everyone, we finally got things under control. BIG time nuisance!


----------



## mom24doggies

Poodles get fleas like any other dog...my own get one or two occasionally and I can't tell you how many need to have flea shampoo applied at work. Have you ever tried taking Carley off preventative? I don't have to use it. Like I said, mine only get one or two occasionally and that's usually after a rain or after a heavily infested dog comes in to be groomed and they are there. I don't think that small amount justifies heavy, expensive chemicals.


----------



## Carley's Mom

I have let Carley go past time for her flea meds and I did notice her scratching, so she got the meds and it stopped. I know for sure that my shih tuz will get a few fleas without Frontline. I think it would be impossible to see a flea on Carley's thick , dark coat. I guess I will keep using Frontline. I will add that she is 50 lbs and I use a 40lb dose and it works fine. Thanks everyone. I figured that was the case, but was hoping ...


----------



## RileysMommy

When I got Riley he was INFESTED with fleas! It was terrible! I was so scared that my apartment would never be free of them if I even waited an hour...so I got online and searched for how to get rid of them!! I gave him a bath and then took him directly out on the porch and soaked him in a storage tub that I filled with dish soap and warm water! No more fleas and I was able to sleep easy!  
About a week after that...vet visit and flea prevention!


----------



## sarahmurphy

we use the thing from the vet -Vectra 3D, not the store, and it does not smell and is not a greasy mess... it repels and kills ticks, fleas, mosquitoes, etc... since we are in heavy lyme and something else territory, it just seems safer... 
sarah


----------



## Mel

We have goats next door and wild cats that the owner takes care of so fleas are a problem. I accidently forgot to put frontline back on Sandy and yep she got them. So now we are treating the yard and she's got frontline on. I felt bad seeing the little buggers on her.


----------



## Marcie

Two years ago we had a serious problem with fleas here in Houston. My husband was spraying the yard once a week (with a product that was supposed to kill fleas and ticks for 3 weeks per application) as well as treating the house and the two dogs. Poor little Sasha was scratching herself raw, I was even bathing her once a week. No matter what we did we couldn't get rid of them. We finally took them back to the vet and he dipped both of them in this horrible smelling stuff that I hope we never have to do again. We also used Capstar and then put them on Comfortis because NONE of the topical treatments the doctor had given us were working. Since then we have not had a problem. Knock on wood, I never want to go through that again!


----------



## Countryboy

Fleas?!! Like . . in my HOUSE?!! :scared:

Ohhhh noooooo!!! :fight:

It's Advantix once a month for Tonka!


----------



## Ladywolfe

Sentry natural defense on mine---not a flea. No chemicals are going on mine, as long as I can help it. The ingredients in this are (taken from the pkg) peppermint oil, cinammon oil, lemon grass oil, clove oil, thyme oil & vanilla. It also turns them into moving air fresheners. It is a very strong smell & it can discolor light colored dogs. But, mine are all darker, so that's fine.

Yep, in my area, poodles get fleas---and even really nice homes get fleas.


----------



## Birdie

Don't know what those breeders were thinking... that's like advertising poodles as "hypoallergenic"! If they've been breeding/showing/owning for over 20 years, they should know better. 
Poodles get fleas just like every other dog. The only reason I can think someone would say they don't is because they get bathed often, but even that's a silly reason to say they don't ever get fleas. 

Even Desmond has gotten fleas this summer! I brought them back form my job by accident and despite quitting 2 weeks ago, I just found 4 on him today during a bath. SO frustrating!! He's on preventatives and gets regular baths, the little buggers just linger. They've caused a horrible skin rash on my poor cat who's highly allergic, and it's just the most obnoxious thing. 

I figured if both critters were on prev. and got regular baths, we would be fine! Even 2 weeks after being far away from fleas they're still around. It's very aggravating.


----------



## Dog catcher

There is no advantage to using expensive "Flea Soap" over using the mildest baby shampoo you can find. Any soap will kill fleas, not by poison, by drowning. A flea can survive for hours under water on your dog. Add a little soap and the flea will drown in seconds. 

To prove this to my wife I created an experiment. I caught a live roach, not difficult in Florida, and dropped it into the toilet. The roach swam around attempting to find a way out. After more than an hour my wife watched as I added 1 drop of baby shampoo to the water. The roach instantly sank to the bottom and in seconds stopped moving. 

"The Ultimate Flea Trap" is a product I use. It is a night light suspended over a sticky pad. The low heat from the light mimics the heat given off by cats and dogs. The fleas go to the heat, fall on the sticky pad and remain there for your viewing satisfaction.


----------



## Carley's Mom

Dog Catcher, I have found live fleas on my shih tuz after a shampoo. She is white with pink skin and if she is wet they can easily be seen and caught. I always check her after a bath.


----------



## MrsKaia

Whether your dogs are bothered by fleas all the time, or hardly ever, may be depending on the climate you live in. On mine I do find the occasional flea, but not a whole lot. Before going to the dog park, I recently started spraying both dogs with a homemade spray containing apple cider vinegar, lavender oil, tea tree oil, and neem oil. It stinks, and I can't really tell if it helps (yet), but I don't like to use chemicals. I also vacuum the house more than once a week, and every once in a while, before I vaccuum, I sprinkle the carpet with baking soda to which I add a few drops of lavender oil. It smells nice (if you like the smell of lavender), and supposedly fleas dislike the scent.


----------



## Sookster

I wouldn't go so far as to say they don't get fleas, but I live in one of the most flea-infested areas in the country (Southeastern US) and a climate that harbors fleas. 

My poodles aren't on prevention. However, the non-poodles in my house are on monthly prevention (trifexis). Occasionally, I will see a flea on one of the girls and then they get a treatment, but to me that's much better than putting chemicals on them all the time. I do take measures to keep fleas away. They get garlic a few times a week, eat high quality food, and get weekly baths where I can check thoroughly for and get rid of any fleas that I find. 

Nova hasn't had flea meds for the entire year I've had her. She just doesn't seem to attract them. Sookie picked up a couple fleas after she moved back to GA from NY, and I gave her a comfortis and haven't seen any more fleas on her since then. The other standard girl that I have here had a couple fleas on her during a groom a couple months ago and got a comfortis, and again no more problems since. 

So I prefer to manage it on a case-by-case basis rather than giving flea meds monthly. I haven't had enough of a problem with fleas to merit that kind of regimen. But I know in some areas, or for some dogs, it's a much bigger issue.


----------



## Kellogs12

Oscar had fleas last year. Even on his flea/tick. Now, in addition to the flea&tick (vectra), we spray him with Quadruped flea spray, which is all natural. It seems to help, because, knock wood, I haven't seen a flea yet this summer ! I likely just jinxed him !

Kell


----------



## cowpony

My guys picked up fleas from a friend's dog. So did a bunch of other dogs; we had a flea epidemic. My indoor only cat picked up fleas from the poodles. The cat then got worms from fleas ingested while grooming. 

All my house pets went off to the vet to get dewormed. They also got put on a monthly topical flea treatment for the duration of the summer. My equine vet, who was casually acquainted with most of the dogs and treats some of them in the small animal side of his practice, recommended that we put flea collars on my dogs for the first couple of weeks after the fleas showed up. I don't normally like to use heavy duty pesticides like this, but I did NOT want a continuous cycle of reinfestation. (I don't think the vet wanted to be dealing with it either.) Fortunately everyone affected by the outbreak took measures to get the fleas under control in their own households, and we were able to break the cycle.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I've never had a flea problem on my poodles. I use Frontline only a couple of times a year for Ticks.


----------



## papoodles

Maybe I am just lucky, but I don't apply any kind of flea/tick preventative- and still have never seen a flea on the poodles. Ticks we just pull off, and they are mostly on Harley who loves to hang out in the bushes.
I do supplement with raw garlic and bathe them on a regular basis with Dawn detergent or doggy shampoo. My 12.5 yr old suffers with SA so frequent oil bath followed by multiple washes with a strong detergent are a must every few weeks.
I don't think that in my neck of the woods, here in northern NJ, fleas are big problem.


----------



## LucyTheComadrita

Lucy and I just went through the "flea epidemic" last week. We had Frontline put on her when she got her 1st puppy shot last year, and I thought if we were careful enough (ie make sure she only plays with dogs we know that are on prevention, check her thoroughly each time after a dog park visit etc.), we wouldn't need this poison put on her. Boy I was wrong, we visited DH's nephew a couple of weeks ago, they have a poodle mix, which seemed clean btw. I checked afterwards but didn't find anything. Lucy then started behaving miserably, not herself, and we found flea dirt on her. I couldn't get my hands on Advantix fast enough. Luckily they seem to vanished, thank God. We'll probably need to use Advantix for the rest of the summer, and I'm going to try a lavender and rosemary oil mixture for the winter months and see if it works too. 

So poodles definitely get fleas.


----------



## tortoise

papoodles said:


> Ticks we just pull off


This is irresponsible. Ticks carry NASTY diseases like Lyme, Anaplasmosis, and Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever. Ticks have a 2 year life cycle. They are infectious in the nymph phase. You will never _find_ a tick nymph on a dog - they are impossibly tiny.

Check with your vet for the specific disease threats in your region to make a plan (vaccine, topical treatment, environment treatments) to protect your dog from ticks.


----------



## papoodles

Well Tortoise, you are making a value judgment here that I do not accept.
My flea and tick protocols for my four standards have worked for near on 40 years, and are endorsed by a wonderful breeder, ParrisHill of NJ.
I will stick to to my principle, which is to accept the small risk of Lyme disease being contracted by my dogs, easily cured with one round of antibiotics( happened once), rather than overwhelm their bodies, and possibly my families', with a regime of toxic chemicals.
So, we will have to politely agree to disagree- so I would never call you 'irresponsible' for introducing multiple chemicals into your house.
To each his own?


----------



## roulette

I am also "irresponsible", as I don't treat my four adults for heartworm, either. I have bat houses, and martin houses, and haven't seen a mosquito here in at least ten years. I have had them heartworm tested occasionally, all negative so far. As far as ticks go... I use confortis for those guys in the summer only, but only on my dogs, not on my kids or myself : ).


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Toroise has an important point though delivered in a way that makes it harder to swallow. I personally am extremely uncomfortable with the approach of just pulling ticks off. My family's first poodle developed Rocky Mountain Spotted
Fever shortly after we pulled off an attached tick. It was catastrophic to his health and seemed to impact is immune system from then until his death a few years later. The risk of tick borne diseases IMO far outweighs the risk of using Frontline as needed for ticks. 

It seems the idea that Lyme can be treated with antibiotics is integral to your comfort in the approach of just removing attached ticks. However, Lyme remains in the dog's system forever, long after treatment, inevitably stressing the immune system of the dog, arguably more than having just prevented the disease to begin with. 

As I understand it, there is a window of time between the time a tick becomes attached and the time before most tick borne diseases can be transmitted. I'm not sure exactly how long but I usually feel safe within 48 hours. The problem with relying on this approach is that many ticks will not be seen until they are engorged and have thus been on well over 2 days and have already transmitted any disease. I use Frontline only if I will be in a tick infested area within one month of the application. In other words, if I go to a woodsy area, I'll likely put it on right before or after visiting.

I DESPISE using chemicals like Frontline. But using it only a couple of times a year is FAR less risky, in my opinion, than a lifelong of Lyme in the body.


----------



## papoodles

I remain unconvinced, even though you, Millie, delivered the same message, but in a most neutral way. 
Thank you for sharing your experience with ticks and the damage they can cause, and perhaps, someone else will take heed.
It probably helps that my dogs are examined on a daily basis, and though I live in a tick hotspot, I rarely see any ticks on them. Msisy hasn't had a tick on her in weeks. I just won’t use any topical flea or tick preventatives,ever. I fear the long term effects of being exposed to topical preventatives, so that rules them out.
It is better, I think, to get a titer if you are worried about your dogs having been bitten/exposed to ticks.

Zack was diagnosed with Lyme when he was about 6 years old and lived to a good age of 12 years- with no discernible loss of vitality; he succumbed to hemangiosarcoma, a malady more frequently occurring in neutered male dogs?

ParrisHill protocol for fleas/ticks.

Recommendations About Ticks and Fleas


----------



## LEUllman

All I can say is, this thread gives me a shiver every time I see it. I even so much as _think_ Beau has a flea, and we'll probably have to move or I'll never stop itching. And G_d help me if he ever gets a tick, cause this 6'2" man is going to get hysterical.


----------



## Lily's-Mom

LEUllman said:


> All I can say is, this thread gives me a shiver every time I see it. I even so much as _think_ Beau has a flea, and we'll probably have to move or I'll never stop itching. And G_d help me if he ever gets a tick, cause this 6'2" man is going to get hysterical.


LOL, this made me laugh. I'm sure that if your dog ever did get fleas or ticks I know you'd "Man Up" and handle it.


----------



## ekbaby734

My Poodle has not gotten fleas, But either has any friends/familys dogs or cats. I almost wonder if they cant survive in high elavation? Any one know anything about that?


----------



## Rae

Carley's Mom said:


> That was the 2nd breeder that has told me that poodles don't get fleas, both have breed and showed for over 20 years. The first time I heard it, I thought , sure your dogs never get out of your treated backyard, but after hearing it again, I thought maybe they could be right. Thanks!


This is sooo not true. Poodles will get fleas!!


----------



## Mizztaunib

Ladywolfe said:


> Sentry natural defense on mine---not a flea. No chemicals are going on mine, as long as I can help it. The ingredients in this are (taken from the pkg) peppermint oil, cinammon oil, lemon grass oil, clove oil, thyme oil & vanilla. It also turns them into moving air fresheners. It is a very strong smell & it can discolor light colored dogs. But, mine are all darker, so that's fine.
> 
> Yep, in my area, poodles get fleas---and even really nice homes get fleas.


Oh good to know someone who uses it and says it works! I was looking at that brand as I don’t want to use the chemical ones..I also have two kids and our home is already as chemical free as can be since we have a lot scent and chemical allergies. ours is a white poodle though 🤔


----------



## Rose n Poos

Hi and Welcome!

This is a thread that went dormant in 2012, was resurrected for 1 post in 2017, and now you have landed here. If you use the Search function you'll find more recent threads on flea and tick control. 

Your reluctance to introduce chemicals unnecessarily into your environment is understandable but if you really want to get rid of or keep fleas from a dog, another environmentally safe way is to give the oral flea control. These must be purchased thru your vet or thru a pet pharmacy with an RX from your vet. 

If you'd consider starting your own thread in Poodle Health you'll get responses from currently active members.


----------



## SMP

I just adopted a tripawed poodle mix who has been on prevention medicine and after 5 days I took her to the vet and was told she was infested as they found over 30 fleas when they applied the spray and I noticed a couple in her bed while i was in the car waiting for her. Vet put frontline spray and on my way home i saw a couple more. we've washed all bedding's, toys, etc., used a house spray vet provided and sprayed carpets and furniture and vacuumed the house for 3 days now. saw a couple fleas on her yesterday and today found 10. I've had dogs before that were on meds and never had fleas, I can't understand how she continues to get fleas after being on preventatives. This is so mind blowing and extremely frustrating. Have Orkin coming to treat house and yard with hopes this will help. Has anyone experienced anything like this?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

SMP said:


> I just adopted a tripawed poodle mix who has been on prevention medicine and after 5 days I took her to the vet and was told she was infested as they found over 30 fleas when they applied the spray and I noticed a couple in her bed while i was in the car waiting for her. Vet put frontline spray and on my way home i saw a couple more. we've washed all bedding's, toys, etc., used a house spray vet provided and sprayed carpets and furniture and vacuumed the house for 3 days now. saw a couple fleas on her yesterday and today found 10. I've had dogs before that were on meds and never had fleas, I can't understand how she continues to get fleas after being on preventatives. This is so mind blowing and extremely frustrating. Have Orkin coming to treat house and yard with hopes this will help. Has anyone experienced anything like this?


Welcome to Poodle Forum! You've landed on a very old thread, but hopefully you'll get some helpful responses. If not, consider starting a new thread here: Poodle Health

Do you know much about her prior circumstances? Perhaps she wasn't actually on a preventative? 

Flea infestations can take some time to resolve. Just a few missed fleas is all it takes for the population to rebound. I'd keep diligently cleaning for a couple of weeks and work on getting her good and healthy. I understand your frustration. I'd just be a little worried about hitting her with so many powerful chemicals when she's already experiencing the stress of transitioning to her new home.

I'm sure you've already googled the topic to death, but I like the advice in this article:









Getting Rid of Fleas in the House - Whole Dog Journal


The best way to clean fleas out of your house and keep them out is with a mightily-powered vacuum, diligence, and some strong observational skills.




www.whole-dog-journal.com


----------

